# baking lasagna



## janetm (Mar 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever used disposable pans ( alum. Glad etc) to make lasagna?
I have always used a glass dish.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I have for pot-lucks and the like.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Just be careful with the portionin/serving process. They're easy to cut/pok holes in.

Phil


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Also: you might have to use a higher temperature or bake for a longer time; the disposable aluminum pans do not conduct heat the same way glass pans do.

And if you store the lasagna in the fridge before baking, or want to store leftovers in the pan, wrap it with plastic wrap first, THEN with foil. Otherwise there will be a chemical reaction between the food and the pan and the foil and you will get little holes eaten through the foil and little gray spots on top of the lasagna. Won't hurt you, but looks very unappetizing and scary.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I disagree with cooking the lasagna at a higher temp in disposable alumunim pans. The pans are so thin that your corners are subject to becoming very, very, dry and brittle while you await the middle getting hot. I find it's neccessary to turn it down and bake longer. 

I'd suggest you put a cookie sheet under the pan so that you have something to stabilize the lasagna. When it's hot, the pasta and sauce is very fluid, add that to the flimsy aluminun pan and it can collapse in the center as you take it out of the oven. A heavy cookie sheet helps to disperse the heat evenly on the bottom also.


----------



## delish (Jul 20, 2006)

What kind of lasagne are you making? :chef: 

The aluminum pans aren't going to affect your lasagne to any great degree if you're using good ingredients. Nothing wrong with wanting to port your dish to a pot luck in a tin foil pan. Who wants to ask for the dish back, and clean, for that matter.

Personally, a good ceramic or glass dish is always the way to cook lasagne evenly. But, in a pinch, using aluminum is not going to greatly alter flavor or moistness if you start with a solid recipe. Just don't get too aggressive with the temperature.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for the correction. :blush: I always use glass or enameled cast iron so I was guessing.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I use foil pans routinely when making lasagne because usually I'm not cooking for a larger group and you can't make "a little" lasagne. Usually I prepare one glass pan for immediate and use a doubled foil pan for freezing. I double the foil pan for all the reasons stated above - - a bit more stability, less likely to cut thru and also to help prevent the overdone sides.

The pan for freezing gets covered (directly laid on) with plastic wrap and then covered with foil and the whole thing put into a freezer bag and then the freezer. When I'm ready to use it, I take off the plastic wrap, recover with the foil, put (frozen uncooked lasagne) on a foil-lined cookie sheet in the middle of the oven and bake for about 1-1/2 hrs at 350 and remove the foil cover for the last 20 minutes.


----------

